# Sumtoy fowl play short range choke



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 24, 2011)

Me and my friend Mike Tested out our new sumtoy customs FOWL PLAY "short range" chokes today.Mine was on my 870,and his was on his winchester 1300..I was very pleased..Im thinking about welding it to the gun.....lol..All birds were taken inside 35yds.It hammers them.Just thought I would share if anyone was interested in trying a new choke this fall..


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 24, 2011)

great hunt!  congrats


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 24, 2011)

sooooo no skybusting today????


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 24, 2011)

CootCartel said:


> sooooo no skybusting today????



I've yet to...however there was plenty around me,and quite a few that need to learn when legal shooting light is...lol


----------



## grunter (Sep 24, 2011)

must have been 3 other guys with a trolling motor shooting at birds 80 yards high last weekend..... we'll blame it on ignorace, you must be new. and choke tubes dont kill ducks, the guy pullin the trigger does.


----------



## gsubo (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice shootin!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 24, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Me and my friend Mike Tested out our new sumtoy customs FOWL PLAY "short range" chokes today.Mine was on my 870,and his was on his winchester 1300..I was very pleased..Im thinking about welding it to the gun.....lol..All birds were taken inside 35yds.It hammers them.Just thought I would share if anyone was interested in trying a new choke this fall..




William @ sumtoys is great @ chokes and customer service ...I recommend THIS GUY  !!!!!


----------



## bhamby (Sep 24, 2011)

i like the way you "TEST" nice shootin.

i need a good short range choke do they have a web site?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2011)

grunter said:


> must have been 3 other guys with a trolling motor shooting at birds 80 yards high last weekend..... we'll blame it on ignorace, you must be new. and choke tubes dont kill ducks, the guy pullin the trigger does.



There were about 20 guys shooting at birds 80yds high both weekends,WAY more pass shooting than most will admit,alot of missing at birds high and low from bout everyone that I could see,quite a good bit shooting before legal light yesterday for sure,and a few shooting ducks that werent teal..and someone dropped a lead 7.5 on the dyke..If we get down to it,but Im not complaining,just doing my thing,and being nice to everyone I come across...I am fairly new to duck hunting yes,but not to the woods or public land.True the shooter is ALWAYS the main ingredient,but a good choke is part of the mix...to me anyways..Good luck,and hopefully we can team up on em sometime!

Bhamby here is the link..William makes everything from skeet chokes to turkey,waterfowl,and buckshot chokes.If you dont see what you want ask him!There is something different from his chokes and everyone elses..you will see once you have it in your hand and look thru it.

http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/

Thanks for the positive posts.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 25, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I am fairly new to duck hunting yes,but not to the woods or public land.True the shooter is ALWAYS the main ingredient,but a good choke is part of the mix...to me anyways..Good luck,and hopefully we can team up on em sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 25, 2011)

PLP, what load are you shooting through the new choke ?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm shooting 3in Win Xperts with 1 1/8oz load of #3's..$11 a box,Mike is shooting low brass 2 3/4" Win 1oz #6 steel..$7 a box>William designed these chokes with the budget hunter in mind.

He has designed these chokes to perform great with lower grade ammo.So you get the same performance without having to buy the high dollar ammo.Thats the idea,and Im going to keep that choke in there.If you have a rem I will let you borrow mine one trip if you'd like to try it.He makes them for anything.

Good shootin yesterday from what I heard!


----------



## WFL (Sep 25, 2011)

What did I miss this time.  ML did not give the "It is not skybusting it is killing" speech.   Get with Foskey and get some of the heavy stuff if you want to see your gun show out.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2011)

WFL said:


> What did I miss this time.  ML did not give the "It is not skybusting it is killing" speech.   Get with Foskey and get some of the heavy stuff if you want to see your gun show out.


Haha..He would have,but I asked him to be nice,we dont need any drama....

You know he drops em up there with no prob,but got to put the reins on him when we get around the hardcore guys..when in rome..


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 25, 2011)

I need an open choke for my .410, you think he can make one??
 I dont need to shoot more than 10 yrds, because I scout to find the birds...

JK


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 25, 2011)

HEY GUY'S ANY OF YOU THAT ARE NEAR COCHRAN  AND NEED ONE OF THESE CHOKES,GIVE ME A SHOUT AND I WILL HELP OUT TOO...
GOING TO GET A SHIPMENT OF SUMTOY CHOKES SOON..AND GOING TO  LET PEOPLE COME AND SHOOT AND PATTERN THERE SHOT-GUNS...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2011)

CootCartel said:


> I need an open choke for my .410, you think he can make one??
> I dont need to shoot more than 10 yrds, because I scout to find the birds...
> 
> JK


Probably so!But you may be better off with a slingshot than a .410..lol


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't pay any attention to what some guys say about chokes not making a difference.  They do.  I have a sumtoy in my son's 20 ga and it is NASTY with lead or steel and even with 2 3/4 in shells.  

If it didn't matter I wouldn't have bought it.  

Some guys just have to rain on others parade I guess.  Drama Queens.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2011)

Great shoot/ Chokes do count!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 26, 2011)

Most guys that claim chokes don't matter, just sit around reading Ducks Unlimited Magazines and act like they know what they are talking about.  

It's comical really. They'll be the first ones to run out and buy a new choke too.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Most guys that claim chokes don't matter, just sit around reading Ducks Unlimited Magazines and act like they know what they are talking about.
> 
> It's comical really. They'll be the first ones to run out and buy a new choke too.



I will say that if you can't kill birds with a factory choke, then you aren't gonna see any difference with a custom choke, but if your a good shot, a good choke can improve your kill ratio


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 27, 2011)

A choke makes a big difference when you are shooting further out there... but all the birds in teal season where in your face.. an open choke is what was needed.. I will be talking to Sumtoy to see what he can come up with...


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jaker said:


> I will say that if you can't kill birds with a factory choke, then you aren't gonna see any difference with a custom choke, but if your a good shot, a good choke can improve your kill ratio



probably the best point made so far. they are not miracle workers boys. but do help....also i sit around and read delta waterfowl, not D.U.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Most guys that claim chokes don't matter, just sit around reading Ducks Unlimited Magazines and act like they know what they are talking about.
> 
> It's comical really. They'll be the first ones to run out and buy a new choke too.



I started using a Carlson's midrange this year (some of my hunting IS pass shooting by necessity, getting them as they come low off private land) and it has made a HUGE difference.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 27, 2011)

Just curious, have any of you patterned your factory chokes and then the chokes your pimping? I'ld be curious to see the difference. Yes I've patterned mine (Benelli) so I see no need for an aftermarket choke. The only aftermarket choke I use is for turkeys - my factory full didn't quite have the pattern I was looking for at 50yds!


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Just curious, have any of you patterned your factory chokes and then the chokes your pimping? I'ld be curious to see the difference. Yes I've patterned mine (Benelli) so I see no need for an aftermarket choke. The only aftermarket choke I use is for turkeys - my factory full didn't quite have the pattern I was looking for at 50yds!



Yes I have patterned mine.  I like the patterns out of stock Remington IC and Mod chokes, but I have another gun that takes Benelli/Beretta Mobil Chokes and its stock Mod was garbage.  That's why I got the Carlson Mod Choke.  The difference is palpable.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Just curious, have any of you patterned your factory chokes and then the chokes your pimping? I'ld be curious to see the difference. Yes I've patterned mine (Benelli) so I see no need for an aftermarket choke. The only aftermarket choke I use is for turkeys - my factory full didn't quite have the pattern I was looking for at 50yds!



I have with factory IC and MOD,carlson IC and mod,Kicks HF full(basically a mod lead they wrote full on)..with Black cloud #4's,Rem nitro #2's,win xpert 2's 3's and 4's,Fed 2's and 4's and BB's,also remington sportsman #4's...What I like about the sumtoy is the design,and the short range choke is actually a light mod so it seems to cover the IC and Mod range for me.Just works great in my gun..Wasnt pimpin,just stated it was a good one for me if anyone wanted to try one out..You may not need one or want one..but if you are in the market I think it is a great one to try,and if you get it in your hand you will see the difference between it and every other chokes design on the market..


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 27, 2011)

each gun shoots different, even if you have two of the same gun, Mark you might just have an exceptional shooting gun.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Just curious, have any of you patterned your factory chokes and then the chokes your pimping? I'ld be curious to see the difference. Yes I've patterned mine (Benelli) so I see no need for an aftermarket choke. The only aftermarket choke I use is for turkeys - my factory full didn't quite have the pattern I was looking for at 50yds!



Yep, sure have, didn't like the results as much as with the Kick's that i have.  The Sumtoy I got for my son patterns lead and steel great.

I haven't found many chokes that are steel and lead compatable.  I'm not pimping any body's chokes, just stating what I have found out thru patterning my factory chokes. Yes some factory chokes may be "just fine" but with an aftermarket choke it gives you that little extra. know waht I mean Mark?  Kinda like you can kill ducks with 2 3/4 in shells if you get em range, but them 3 inchers help give a little more punch. I'm sure you know that though cause you've patterned 2 3/4, 3 and 3 1/2 inchers to see.


----------



## WFL (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it is like this. You could shoot a moss 500 that you pay 200 for and kill ducks.   Now I see you are like most (me also) shoot the upper end guns 1000 to 1500. Does it help us kill mote birds no.  Now you can spend 20 bucks more on box of shells because you think it help you kill more birds.   You can spend 50 to 65 on a aftermarket choke that will improve you killing of birds.   You will put more shot on the bird in return will make a cleaner kill.  It like turkey hunters will spend more time finding the choke they need then anything. Same way with buckshot.    Will factory chokes work yes can you get better if you want it yes. It all in what you want to use to get the job did. 

You ever get around stop by I let you try one out on the rang.  Punch paper then shoot a few on the 5 stand clay rang.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 28, 2011)

WFL said:


> Well it is like this. You could shoot a moss 500 that you pay 200 for and kill ducks.   Now I see you are like most (me also) shoot the upper end guns 1000 to 1500. Does it help us kill mote birds no.  Now you can spend 20 bucks more on box of shells because you think it help you kill more birds.   You can spend 50 to 65 on a aftermarket choke that will improve you killing of birds.   You will put more shot on the bird in return will make a cleaner kill.  It like turkey hunters will spend more time finding the choke they need then anything. Same way with buckshot.    Will factory chokes work yes can you get better if you want it yes. It all in what you want to use to get the job did.
> 
> You ever get around stop by I let you try one out on the rang.  Punch paper then shoot a few on the 5 stand clay rang.




I agree...it can make a difference.  Always try your factory choke first with the loads you want to use though; you may be ok with the patterns it gives you.  I LOVE the way the Remington IC and Mod chokes pattern 3 and 3.5 inch #3, #2, and BB loads of several manufacturers...I see no need to spend the money on an extended choke when those loads pattern well with the stock chokes.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 30, 2011)

My factory chokes also did a good job from my Remingtons, but the Kicks choke makes it even better. and yes, Mark, I patterned em both to make sure.


----------

